# Bwahaha! my orchid finally popped an ooth



## Mantida (Mar 18, 2008)

Well today I came out of my room and glanced over at the tank the orchids were in - to see a white blob on the side of the terrarium. Yes indeed, it was an ooth!

Though most likely fertile, the female still has the male riding around her back and it looks to me like he is still trying to connect. However I heard males of this species will often do this for up to a month after copulating. This female is about 5-6 weeks old, so it may indeed be a dud ooth.

Only time can tell, but what do you guys think?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 18, 2008)

i think im jelous :lol:


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 18, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i think im jelous :lol:


Congratulations Nola!!!


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 18, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> Congratulations Nola!!!


it hasn't hatched yet


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 18, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Only time can tell, but what do you guys think?


I think you need to get that male of her back before she gets hungry  She won't allow him to mate whilst she is so thin anyway, so you may as well remove him.......you'll be amazed at how strong he is !

Rob.


----------



## Pelle (Mar 18, 2008)

What a coincidence, my female finally dropped hers today after 7 weeks..







Pretty big too  






Some more pics
















Eating together






And another one


----------



## Mantida (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh gawd, your ooth is huge Pelle! :blink: 

Mine's skimpy, since I ran out of flies and Spiderpharm hasn't processed my order. I ordered 2 weeks ago. &lt;_&lt; I didn't have much of a choice, and didn't want to use crickets, so I ended up with a weener ootheca, haha.

Alright Rob, I'll remove him for now.  We'll se how it goes.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 18, 2008)

I think congratulations to both of you! I'm hoping to see orchids all over this forum again.  They are such awesome mantises.


----------



## Pelle (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks

She laid another small one last night :blink:


----------



## Mantida (Mar 19, 2008)

Pelle said:


> ThanksShe laid another small one last night :blink:


Wow, what number ooth is that and how old is your female?

My male is still riding the female and trying to connect, I hope the ooth she laid is fertile.  

By the way, that "small ooth" of yours is still bigger than my skimpy one. Them darn flies need to hurry up and get shipped....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2008)

:lol: all I can say is GOODY!


----------



## Pelle (Mar 19, 2008)

My female was 7 weeks and 1 day adult when she layed her first one, and that was yesterday.

And today she layed the smaller one which is the second..

I hope for you, you will get your flys soon


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 19, 2008)

Pelle said:


> What a coincidence, my female finally dropped hers today after 7 weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The female is so big compared to the male.


----------



## Mantida (Mar 20, 2008)

Upon closer inspection, the ooth she laid appears to be incomplete. :huh: Hope the remaining eggs are okay, if they are even fertile. The foam also rubs off easily... you can see flakes on my finger.


----------

